# Quick change toolpost adapter for a 9x20



## JoeSixPack74 (Aug 6, 2013)

This took me a while to get around to this.  So I used all my eyeball engineering skills to produce this little part.  First out of the scrap pile I picked up a 7/8" piece of steel.  It used to be a steering stem for a chopper.  A bit of the rust was taken off to make it all shiny.  




It was then cut down to length and turned down to fit inside the quick change post.  




Then it was drilled and tapped for a 8 x 1.25mm thread.




Then drilled for a 3 1/2" x 1/4" rod through the center.  I flattened it on one side with a sledge hammer and what Harbor Freight calls an anvil.




Here it is mounted.  Not a bad addition to the lathe.




It was nice to figure out how to get a fine surface finish with this Jet BD920.  Slowing down the feed and re-doing the cross slide helped big time.


----------



## xman_charl (Aug 7, 2013)

Charlies 9x20....


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 7, 2013)

Just in case you haven't seen it Grizzly is offering the 4 bolt tool holder mod plate on their site through Amazon for 46.00 with free shipping.  That is one of the best and most important mads you can do to any one of the 9X20 family of lathes.  I was on Grizz looking for something else and stumbled on it premade and ready to go.  Finding a suitable piece of 1/2 or 3/4 material and doing the milling and drilling will cost you about the same and  you will be done with it in no time at all.  My 9X came from it's prev owner with the mod don, but if it hadn't been that would be the 1st thing I bought or spent any money or time on.  If you are interested it is on the Grizzly tools home page on page 2 or 3.  PM me if you cant find it.

Bob


----------



## JoeSixPack74 (Aug 8, 2013)

Actually I did the 4 post mod earlier this year.  That made a ton of difference.  This quick change once I set it up the tool adapters is also a great mod.  In fact it really made the machine a real joy to use.  I only get time on weekends and late nights to use it.  So hopefully it will get used more.  Made a adapter for a Harbor Freight bearing race and seal install kit today.


----------

